# MI CHIAMO WOLF, E PENSO A GODERE



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2014)

*– CONTRO IL FILM DI SCORSESE: NESSUNO PROVA MAI UN SENSO DI COLPA E TUTTO È SBALLO, ECCESSO, SENZA CHE MAI VI POSSA ESSERE UN LIMITE: NON È MALVAGITÀ, È OSCENO…*

*Scorsese, a differenza del Wall Street di Stone, non realizza un film sulla finanza ma sul suo effetto anestetico che non permette di vedere nient’altro che se stessi e il proprio capriccio – Il film non è un Bildungsroman, non mostra alcun percorso di maturazione soggettiva: nemmeno la Legge riesce a porre un limite al godimento di Belfort…*



*Pietro Bianchi per ‘www.leparoleelecose.it'*__*WOLF OF WALL STREET*​Mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Non esistono film che riescano a mostrare sullo schermo il capitalismo finanziario. Il capitalismo è una faccenda troppo complessa per essere ridotta a una storia e a una serie di immagini. Il cinema invece ha bisogno di una messa in scena, di un'idea che possa essere "immaginarizzata" e diventare l'epopea di un protagonista, l'immagine di un luogo, l'affetto di una relazione.E infatti nella storia del cinema è stato possibile creare delle immagini della libertà, dell'amore, dell'odio e della violenza, o anche di concetti più complessi e persino astratti come il bisogno di Dio, l'irrazionalità delle pulsioni, lo scorrere non-lineare del tempo etc. Ma del capitalismo invece no, non è mai stato possibile crearne un'immagine.​Perché il capitalismo resiste al fatto di essere messo in immagine? Innanzitutto perché non è un singolo avvenimento, ma una logica invisibile (anche se intellegibile) che mette insieme eventi diversi che pur essendo lontanissimi, e molto spesso ignari gli uni degli altri, sono legati tra loro.Che cosa hanno in comune la City londinese, con le fabbriche del sud-est asiatico, le miniere di rame del Cile, i circuiti internazionali della logistica, l'agricoltura della California etc.? Nulla apparentemente. O meglio, nulla a livello del loro immaginario. Ma dal punto di vista delle relazioni economiche capitalistiche, i loro destini vivono in una fortissima dipendenza reciproca.​Chi infatti al cinema ha tentato di porre il problema della rappresentazione del capitalismo - come Sergej Ėjzenštejn, Alexander Kluge o Jia Zhang-ke - non l'ha fatto tramite la messa in scena di una narrazione, ma tramite l'incontro/scontro di immagini lontane tra loro. Se invece si tenta di ridurre il capitalismo a un'immagine o a una storia esemplare non si può che feticizzarlo: ovvero non si può che mistificare una mediazione complessa di relazioni sociali in una storia. Del capitalismo insomma non c'è immagine. O meglio, qualunque immagine è parte di esso (dato che non esiste immagine che non sia del capitalismo). Il problema è la loro relazione. Il problema è il loro montaggio come aveva capito Ėjzenštejn.__*WOLF OF WALL STREET ORGIA GAY*​Sta qui la differenza tra Wall Street - Il denaro non dorme mai di Oliver Stone, dove il mondo finanziario di Wall Street è preso come emblema delle storture del capitalismo contemporaneo, e ne diviene un simbolo, e il nuovo bellissimo film di Martin Scorsese, The Wolf of Wall Street.Scorsese non ha realizzato un film sul mondo della finanza, ha voluto semmai estrarre dal mondo finanziario un unico particolare, che tuttavia è fondamentale: quello del suo effetto anestetico rispetto ai rapporti sociali che stanno attorno, come se fosse un modo per renderli opachi e invisibili. C'è una differenza, sottile e tuttavia sostanziale, tra fare della finanza un simbolo del mondo circostante e ridurla a un principio di cancellazione della realtà, ad un'esperienza di intontimento, come quella di chi prende un Quaalude, la droga onnipresente del film.​La finanza è in The Wolf of Wall Street un'esperienza di accecamento. È un registro dell'esperienza che permette di non vedere nient'altro che se stessi e il proprio capriccio tenendo il mondo reale con i suoi conflitti a distanza. Senza mai porsi alcuna domanda. Senza mai chiedersi perché.Lo dice anche Matthew McConaughey nel suo fulminante monologo di iniziazione a Wall Street: nessuno sa se la borsa andrà su, giù, o se si metterà a girare in circolo, e men che meno lo sanno i broker che non fanno altro che convincere investitori privati e istituzionali a mettere i soldi sui loro titoli (con strategie molto opache e doppiogiochismi). L'unica cosa che un buon broker deve fare è impedire che gli investitori portino via i soldi dal mercato azionario, perché in questo modo i soldi diventerebbero reali e il gioco al rialzo si interromperebbe.__*WOLF OF WALL STREET DI CAPRIO SOFFIA COCAINA NEL CULO DELLA PROSTITUTA*​Bisogna insomma far di tutto perché il mondo reale venga cancellato e stia il più lontano possibile. Il mondo reale deve servire solo per fare cassa, come si vede nelle moltissime scene dove lavoratori sul lastrico vengono convinti a mettere i risparmi di una vita in titoli tossici (i famosi penny stock) di nessun valore, ma su cui gli intermediari guadagnano con le commissioni.Questo effetto di anestetizzazione, di obnubilamento, di vero e proprio euforico high, sballo, è il tratto fondamentale di The Wolf of Wall Street. Scorsese, come sempre con il suo cinema, non lo affronta astrattamente ma lo incarna in una figura che narra il film in soggettiva come se fosse un prodotto della propria mente. Con tutte le storture e falsificazioni del caso. Perché è così che l'affetto di anestetizzazione e di accecamento si riesce a vedere al cinema. Lo si vede quando diventa un corpo.*THE WOLF OF WALL STREET LANCIO DEL NANO*​Jordan Belfort, il protagonista del film (che è un personaggio realmente esistente e interpretato da Leonardo Di Caprio), non è un grande broker, non fa parte dei grandi gruppi finanziari che sono a Wall Street da un secolo. Arriva a Wall Street in pullman a ventidue anni appena uscito dal college e vuole fare carriera, con l'entusiasmo che avrebbe qualunque ventenne quando inizia il suo primo lavoro.Che il film non sia un Bildungsroman, ovvero che non mostri alcun percorso di maturazione soggettiva, nemmeno negativa, lo capiamo subito non solo dal cinismo che gli viene riversato addosso ("Volete sapere che suono hanno i soldi? ‘Fanculo questo, che merda quello, troia, cazzo, pezzo di merda'. Non riuscivo a credere a come si parlavano tra loro. In pochi secondi sentivo già di esserne diventato dipendente") ma anche dal fatto che questo mondo si mostra subito come insostenibile e in preda a un eccesso senza limiti.​Il lunedì nero del 1987 è uno dei primi giorni di lavoro di Jordan, ma nemmeno un'esperienza così drammatica lo porta ad imparare una lezione e a condurlo a una "maturazione". Anzi, Jordan appena dopo essere stato licenziato conferma nuovamente a sua moglie la certezza che lui diventerà un miliardario. È già dipendente da questo eccesso senza limiti. Dovrà solo ricominciare ancora più in basso. Ed essere ancora più wolf.La carriera di Jordan Belfort dopo l'87 non è quella di chi si rende conto della profonda precarietà del mondo finanziario a fronte di un crack, ma quella fulminante di un outsider pronto a tutto.__*WOLF OF WALL STREET*​Scorsese non lascia trasparire nessuna emotività nemmeno quando vediamo le truffe più ciniche, dove lavoratori della classe media vengono convinti, con delle vere e proprie balle, a investire in aziende che a malapena esistono. Il gruppo dei più stretti collaboratori di Belfort sono tutti uomini di strada del Queens, dei loser senza alcuna preparazione universitaria, gente che al più era abituata a vendere erba come secondo lavoro. E che nella vita vuole solo fare soldi. Tutto il resto è come se nemmeno esistesse. Il loro successo non si accompagna ad alcun processo di soggettivazione simbolica, neanche nella direzione di una discesa agli inferi verso un cinismo consapevole.__*THE WOLF OF WALL STREET*​Se in un qualunque vecchio film di Scorsese avremmo potuto assistere a un processo di mutazione soggettiva e di assunzione della propria consapevolezza (come in Taxi Driver), qui non accade nulla. È come se Jordan, il suo braccio destro Donnie (interpretato da Jonah Hill) e i loro compagni non fossero soggetti, non abbiano senso di colpa, dubbio, sofferenza, inconscio: sono delle pure istanze pulsionali monodimensionali. Vogliono solo godere, scopare, drogarsi e fare soldi senza che mai vi possa essere lo spazio per una domanda o per un momento di drammaticità. Senza che mai possa esserci un limite.__*THE WOLF OF WALL STREET PRIMA CLIP E NUOVE FOTO DEL FILM DI MARTIN SCORSESE*​Il registro drammatico è infatti il vero grande assente di questo film: perché è il registro del conflitto, della scissione, dove due istanze si scontrano e non trovano una forma di mediazione. Significativamente Scorsese decide invece di scivolare più spesso nel grottesco e persino nel comico (come nella lunga sequenza dove Jordan e Donnie prendono i potentissimi Lemmon 714, una tipologia di Quaalude particolarmente potente) in direzione di una monofonia assoluta. Non c'è spazio per dei soggetti, che sono per definizione attraversati da una divisione, ma solo per degli Uni indivisi.Per riuscire ad anestetizzare completamente ogni elemento divisivo, assume un ruolo di primo piano l'uso di sempre nuove modalità di sballo che si ripetono lungo tutto il film. Non è solo l'enorme spazio che hanno le droghe (dal crack, alla cocaina, alle pastiglie di medicinali come Quaalude o Xanax) ma è, in modo ancor più radicale, la rappresentazione di una dimensione dell'esperienza dove nulla viene assunto tramite la mediazione della propria soggettività ma solo tramite un corpo. Un corpo intransitivo, che non rimanda a nient'altro, che non si fa nemmeno parola. Un corpo che è puro godimento, che è pura pulsione. Per questo motivo The Wolf of Wall Street non è un romanzo di formazione. Perché non c'è l'esperienza di un soggetto, ma solo quella di un corpo pulsionale.
​Ma l'anestetizzazione che cancella la domanda soggettiva, prima ancora che essere corporea, è etica. Nessuno in questo film prova mai un senso di colpa, né una qualche esperienza di dubbio o di riflessività, nemmeno di fronte alla morte che significativamente viene citata tre volte e sempre senza batter ciglio, quasi come se fosse un evento come un altro (un collega suicida, che viene menzionato en passant da Jordan mentre sta parlando delle abilità sessuali di un'altra collega; la zia Emma, che desta preoccupazione solo perché faceva da prestanome di un conto in Svizzera -, e l'amico Brad che nonostante venisse presentato come uno degli amici più fidati ci viene detto che muore a 35 anni di attacco di cuore mentre lo vediamo avere un rapporto sessuale con diverse ragazze nello stesso momento). Anche la sessualità sembra essere guidata dal modello del godimento solitario con l'oggetto, persino quando si tratta della propria moglie.__*LEONARDO DI CAPRIO SUL SET*​Le sequenze più eloquenti però sono quelle dell'ufficio della Stratton Oakmant: una specie di carnevale ininterrotto, un tripudio di "cocaina, testosterone e fluidi corporei" dove l'eccesso ha le sembianze senz'altro delle droghe e del sesso compulsivo, ma anche di una violenza che si manifesta in modo insensato e improvviso. Si vedono alcuni dipendenti che fanno sesso nei corridoi, nei bagni, negli ascensori; Donnie a un certo punto piscia di fronte a tutti su un contratto che si vorrebbe rifiutare, e in generale tutti i discorsi motivazionali di Jordan, sempre più invasati, mostrano un surplus di violenza gratuita e vengono accolti sempre con schiamazzi, urla e manifestazioni di gioia quasi estatica. Sembra che tutto venga elevato all'eccesso senza limiti. Non è malvagità, come rileva giustamente il padre di Jordan. È osceno.__*WOLF OF WALL STREET ORGIA SULL AEREO PER LAS VEGAS*​The Wolf of Wall Street ci parla allora del un cambiamento di una forma soggettiva - dal soggetto della domanda a quello della pulsione -, che è epocale, e che per la prima volta Scorsese affronta in maniera così aperta. Tuttavia nonostante il film mostri dei personaggi che rifiutano la propria dimensione di soggetti, che sono anestetizzati rispetto al rapporto con l'Altro (inteso non solo come altra persona, ma anche come qualunque istanza che possa mettere un argine al godimento pulsionale), a un certo punto, al culmine del proprio eccesso, non è possibile non incontrare un limite.Quale è questo limite? Da persone che prendono 15 Quaalude al giorno, che vanno a prostitute 5-6 volte alla settimana (senza preservativo e nel boom dell'AIDS) o che sniffano cocaina quotidianamente, ci si aspetterebbe che il primo limite sia quello del corpo. Ma non è così. Indipendentemente dal riferimento al romanzo da cui è tratto il film (nulla avrebbe vietato di prendere altre scelte), Scorsese prende un'altra strada.__*WOLF OF WALL STREET ORGIA SULL AEREO PER LAS VEGAS*​Si sa che nei film americani quando qualcuno trova una valigetta con del denaro che non possiede, vuol dire che a questa persona sta per accadere qualcosa di estremamente pericoloso. L'etica protestante ha sempre guardato con sospetto al denaro che non viene guadagnato con il sudore della propria fronte ("Con il sudore del tuo volto mangerai il pane" si dice nella Genesi).E infatti anche Jordan Belfort, che ha passato la vita a usare soldi creati da altri e dei quali si è appropriato con la truffa, alla fine troverà il suo incontro con la Legge che lo costringerà, volente o nolente, a non sorpassare un limite. Ma sarà sufficiente la Legge per uscire da questa individualità monadica e gaudente, ignara di ciò che ha fatto e di ciò che provocato, e interessata solo - anche di fronte alla morte - ad avere un sufficiente numero di Quaalude? Non si tratta forse ormai di una soggettività che è compiutamente oltre la Legge?__*THE WOLF OF WALL STREET LEONARDO DICAPRIO MARTIN SCORSESE*​La conclusione del film che mostra Jordan Belfort usare la stessa strategia dei suoi inizi a Long Island ci lascia intendere che nemmeno l'incontro con la Legge è riuscito a porre un limite al suo godimento eccessivo e illimitato. Che nemmeno la distruzione del suo patrimonio, della sua famiglia, delle relazioni con i suoi amici, ha prodotto una forma di maturazione soggettiva. Che, insomma, avere un Bildungsroman con questo tipo di soggetti è impossibile. La figura della circolarità e della ripetizione è infatti quella che contraddistingue una persona che non cambia e che vuole solo godere, indipendentemente dal mondo circostante. Forse per dare forma alla pulsione non è ormai più possibile ritornare al limite della Legge. Forse è proprio il caso di provare a prendere un'altra strada.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Gennaio 2014)

Se vuoi leggere la mia recensione :

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/thewolfofwallstreet/pubblico/?id=686518


----------

